#ubuntu-cym 2010-12-20
<brobostigon> morning all.
<markjones> ooh: http://www.system76.com/article_info.php?articles_id=9
<arthurL>  /window move right
<arthurL> hurr
#ubuntu-cym 2010-12-21
<efactusa> Hey everyone I just want to thank you all for the wonderful OS on behalf of me and the people of france and the crew at http://www.myefact.com we wouldnt have been able to do half of what we do if it wasn't for Ubuntu so THANKS UBUNTU DEVS!!!!!
#ubuntu-cym 2010-12-23
<brobostigon> evenging she_dyed
<brobostigon> evening all.
<brobostigon> happy birthday Kaia :)
<brobostigon> helo Mr__T
<Mr__T> goood evening
<brobostigon> :)
<Mr__T> urgh, went xmas shopping
<Mr__T> trudged around looking for some leather gloves
<brobostigon> hmm, i have trudging.
<brobostigon> hate*
<Mr__T> yeah, stupid shops
<Mr__T> stupid xmas
<brobostigon> well, maybe.
<Kaia> thanks brobostigon :)
 * brobostigon sends Kaia a birthday nightcap. :)
<brobostigon> happy birthday Kaia :)
<brobostigon> nos da, sleep well.
#ubuntu-cym 2010-12-24
<p_masho> brobostigon: nos da..
<brobostigon> nos da p_masho
<brobostigon> :)
<p_masho> hope u got central heating on,
<brobostigon> yes, definatly.
<p_masho> and unliek me today,, the room does not stink as sewer was blocked with "iced p" etc..
<brobostigon> night,
<p_masho> droom zacht
<brobostigon> morning all.
#ubuntu-cym 2010-12-25
* markjones changed the topic of #ubuntu-cym to: Welcome to Ubuntu Cymru | Nadolig Llawen a Blwyddyn Newydd Da | Website: http://ubuntu-cym.org | Calendar: http://bit.ly/cSsnOp | Facebook: http://bit.ly/b7LiNM | Members: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/WelshTeam/Members | Forum: http://cymru.ubuntuforums.org
<prabhu> how to upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04
<brobostigon> happy christmas all.
<brobostigon> Nadolig Llawen
<brobostigon> afternoonings Mr__T :) happy christmas.
<Mr__T> nadolig llawen i ti
<Mr__T> I've decided it's time to go back to welsh classes
<Mr__T> and found the london welsh centre is about 10mins walk from my office ^___^
<brobostigon> :)
<ianto> Nadolig llawen i bawb
<brobostigon> nos da, sleep well.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-12-20
<cgriff> dariusH: \o
<cgriff> D'oh, didn't seee your timeout message
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<cgriff> Bore da
<brobostigon> helo cgriff
<cgriff> Shwmae?
<brobostigon> cgriff: one is,  greeting, the other is how i am ?
<cgriff> Bore da - Good day
<brobostigon> ah.
<cgriff> Shwmae = sut mae = how is it /  how goes things
<cgriff> Shwmae can be a greeting and or question
<brobostigon> that was kinda what i thought.
<brobostigon> i am still learning,
<cgriff> Good on you
<cgriff> I know an Englishman studying Welsh in his free time in University
<cgriff> He's on the Politics course with me
<brobostigon> cgriff: i started when chris, who founded this loco group, to help here,
<cgriff> brobostigon: I am chris / ianto ;)
<brobostigon> cgriff: huh.?, oh dear, sorry, you have changed your thingie, balls.
<cgriff> :p
<cgriff> I don't know if I told you but I'm no longer a Swift
<brobostigon> no, you didnt.
<cgriff> markjones: I still have your jumper from last year
<cgriff> Heh well I've been Griffiths since March
<markjones> cgriff: give it to me in Janurary
<brobostigon> cgriff: ah, i will and remember.
<markjones> planning on how to get to Aber from Abergele
<cgriff> markjones: Train?
<markjones> cgriff: its not cheap!
<cgriff> markjones: Check teh wiki for transport info
<cgriff> markjones: http://hedyn.net/wici/Hacio'r_Iaith_Ionawr_2012_-_Llety_a_theithio
<markjones> nothing much listed
<markjones> if needs be I'll go across to Bangor and get the X32 down
<cgriff> Btw if you're desperate I can accommodate you if you have a sleeping bag or something on my floor but I dunno if Natalie'd be allowed or would even fit in my room too
#ubuntu-cym 2011-12-22
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
#ubuntu-cym 2011-12-24
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-12-25
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2014-12-15
<plod> neb
